# D&D 5th Edition "Sage Advice" from Designers Mearls & Crawford



## HTaiji

Are there any rules for creating magic scrolls?


----------



## choi9999

Also:
@cqchoi: [MENTION=32417]MikeM[/MENTION]earls for bladelocks, do they use the Charisma modifier for attacks w pact weapons, or Str/Dex?
 [MENTION=32417]MikeM[/MENTION]earls: @cqchoi str/dex


----------



## Juriel

I love how Mearls and Crawford give completely opposite answers when it comes to reach...


----------



## DogBackward

[MENTION=68368]Juriel[/MENTION] Well, since Crawford's answer actually matches the rules in the book (which state things pretty clearly in the first place), I'd go with his answer.


----------



## DogBackward

Whoops, my internet did weird things. Sorry.


----------



## DogBackward

Seriously, though, we should be able to delete our own posts.


----------



## Zoltar the Sage

Thanks Morrus for the mention!
I'm honored  and I'll continue to update http://www.sageadvice.eu/ every day!

thanks!
Thanks!


----------



## Zoltar the Sage




----------



## Robert Masengale

Here's one I asked yesterday.

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p><a href="https://twitter.com/MythicalAviose">@MythicalAviose</a> I'd rule yes</p>&mdash; Mike Mearls (@mikemearls) <a href="https://twitter.com/mikemearls/status/511915211901517824">September 16, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Robert Masengale

Double Post... sorry, it didn't update when I initially submitted.
<script async="" src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script><iframe style="display: none;" allowtransparency="true" scrolling="no" id="rufous-sandbox" frameborder="0"></iframe>


----------



## Tormyr

I do not think Mearls got it right on the elf trance.  It specifically says that after 4 hours of trancing that you gain the benefits that others get in 8 hours of a long rest.


----------



## Joe Liker

No ruling rendered via twitter holds any official weight with me. He's reversed his own twitter rulings often enough that I consider this medium completely unreliable.


----------



## Aemon Crane

Question about haste. Using the extra attack can you cast a spell or can you only do 1 melee attack?


----------



## Mergon

Concerning trance and a logn rest. 

does Trance allow elves to get the benefit of long rest in 4 hours instead of 8? nope, they still need 8 hours of rest, but spend only 4 of it zonked out. -M

Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/conten...rs-Mearls-Crawford#.VVefsEa0fkw#ixzz3aKisQnuJ

However, the rules concerning Trance specifically state: " After resting in this way, you gain the same benefit that a human does from 8 hours o f sleep."

Trance. Elves don’t need to sleep. Instead, they
meditate deeply, remaining semiconscious, for 4
hours a day. (The Common word for such meditation
is “trance.”) While meditating, you can dream after a
fashion; such dreams are actually mental exercises that
have become reflexive through years of practice. After
resting in this way, you gain the same benefit that a
human does from 8 hours o f sleep.

So if a 4 hour elven trance won't give the equivalent of a Long Rest, then human don't get a Long Rest after after 8 hours sleep either.


----------



## ULIEGroup

Mergon said:


> Concerning trance and a logn rest.
> 
> does Trance allow elves to get the benefit of long rest in 4 hours instead of 8? nope, they still need 8 hours of rest, but spend only 4 of it zonked out. -M
> 
> Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/conten...rs-Mearls-Crawford#.VVefsEa0fkw#ixzz3aKisQnuJ
> 
> However, the rules concerning Trance specifically state: " After resting in this way, you gain the same benefit that a human does from 8 hours o f sleep."
> 
> Trance. Elves don’t need to sleep. Instead, they
> meditate deeply, remaining semiconscious, for 4
> hours a day. (The Common word for such meditation
> is “trance.”) While meditating, you can dream after a
> fashion; such dreams are actually mental exercises that
> have become reflexive through years of practice. After
> resting in this way, you gain the same benefit that a
> human does from 8 hours o f sleep.
> 
> So if a 4 hour elven trance won't give the equivalent of a Long Rest, then human don't get a Long Rest after after 8 hours sleep either.





This function is for spells not healing this is why he answered the way he did, an elf caster only needs to meditate to get spells back while healing is different and requires longer, least that's what my DMs have told me


----------

